# CZ - 2 tickets needed for a layover in Denver?



## Jim Mc (Jan 26, 2018)

I am in the process of planning a trip from Emeryville to Chicago (West to East) on the Zephyr this summer. I'm wondering if I purchase a roomette for the total trip, can I get off in Denver for 1 day and then board the train from Denver to Chicago the next day. In other words, breaking the trip up. OR would I need to 2 purchase tickets for Emeryville to Denver and Denver to Chicago?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 26, 2018)

You will need to buy 2 tickets.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Jim Mc (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks AmtrakBlue!


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2018)

*You can book 1 ticket* - a _Multi-City_ ticket on a single reservation.

Segment 1: CHI to DEN. Choose the date you want to depart CHI.

Segment 2: Den to EMY. Choose the date you want to leave DEN for EMY.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 26, 2018)

Even though its on 1 reservation, it is still 2 tickets. OP was asking if they can make 1 reservation from CHI to EMY for roomette #2 (for example), and then get off in Denver for a few days stay, then go back to Union Station and get on #5 and automatically get roomette #2. A separate ticket (reservation) is needed. And yes, a multi-city booking cab be made, but its still 2 tickets.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, two tickets are required regardless, no Amtrak trains are "hop on, hop off". Also consider that someone else will have the room the next day and probably doesn't want a surprise roommate


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 26, 2018)

I'd suggest two reservations rather than one. Say you have to cancel your trip. If you do it too close to the first leg, you would take a hit on the refund but you might happen to hit a point tat the second leg where thedeal is better. So if you were a no-show because of a last minute emergency, you would lose the money for the first leg but not the second. Also, if you canceled at 14 days before trip start, that's 15 days from second reservation and the cash-back is better (but voucher value the same).

There is no advantage to having one reservation when you have a layover for a day.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Even though its on 1 reservation, it is still 2 tickets. OP was asking if they can make 1 reservation from CHI to EMY for roomette #2 (for example), and then get off in Denver for a few days stay, then go back to Union Station and get on #5 and automatically get roomette #2. A separate ticket (reservation) is needed. And yes, a multi-city booking cab be made, but its still 2 tickets.


Every time I have booked using the Multi-City option it was just 1 reservation, and I got just 1 "ticket" by email from Amtrak.

For the CZ one can have more than 1 day between multi-city segments.


----------



## willem (Jan 27, 2018)

me_little_me said:


> I'd suggest two reservations rather than one.


This, for the reasons given.



me_little_me said:


> There is no advantage to having one reservation when you have a layover for a day.


True, with emphasis.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2018)

I could not pull up your image for some reason, but use this as an example:

You make a multi-City reservation. You book NYP-BUF on an Empire Service train, BUF-CHI on the LSL and CHI-MSP on the EB. Your printout will show:

Res # xxxxxx

Dp NYP 8:00a Train #xxx

Ar BUF 4:00p

Dp BUF 11:59p. Train #xx

Ar CHI 9:00a

Dp CHI 3:15p Train #xx

Ar MSP 11:00p

It may by all on 1 reservation and printed on 1 sheet, but it is 3 separate tickets, 1 for each train. If you do not think so, ask the Conductor who lifts your ticket in NYP to also lift your ticket on #7! After all, it is all 1 reservation! I bet she is going to say she can not because it is another ticket for a different train!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 27, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> I could not pull up your image for some reason, but use this as an example:
> 
> You make a multi-City reservation. You book NYP-BUF on an Empire Service train, BUF-CHI on the LSL and CHI-MSP on the EB. Your printout will show:
> 
> ...


Conductor will simply electronically read the bar code or check off your name on his smart phone so he can only verify one segment of a multi segment ticket. On the next train the conductor will read the same bar code but it will be for his train at that time so just one multi segment e-ticket but multi separate train segments. Or you can do as many of us prefer and make a separate reservation for each segment and receive a separate e-ticket for each reservation. Why is this better? Should you be a no show on one of the reservations or cancel for any reason, ALL reservations on a single multi segment e-ticket will be cancelled. If on separate reservations or e-tickets then only the segment on that cancelled e-ticket would be cancelled leaving all the remaining reservation still in effect.


----------

